# Samsung Spinpoint F1 TB Firmware...



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 17, 2009)

Apparently the 750GB and 1TB versions are are _physically identical_ and only the firmware is different. So, with powers of deduction and curiosity, flashing the 1TB firmware to my 750GB would in fact enable the extra 250GB drive space. 

_An interesting development_ to quote my friend. 

Obviously it can't be as simple as that. I presume Samsung have done something to not allow something as simple to be done, so I guess the remaining 250GB drive space is going to be faulty sectors or something of a defunct nature.

Anyroad, I'm tempted to give this a shot in the mouth, yeah I could brick my brand new 750GB HDD but hey, for the interest of *cough* science, I'm willing to do so.

So, to you my fellow TPU'ers if anyone has a 1TB Spinpoint, if they could be so kind as to upload the firmware, I'll reward you with a thanks and my results.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll upload my F1 firmware but first you gotta tell me how to do it


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I'll upload my F1 firmware but first you gotta tell me how to do it



That's what I was gonna say


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 17, 2009)

The 750 drives use 250gb platters and the 1TB drives use 333GB platters, so it's impossible


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article843-page3.html

See


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 18, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article843-page3.html
> 
> See



That's weird. According to Bit-Tech and Samsung's website the specifications are identical. Still, I'll be investigating this further because if it's possible, it'll be freaking sweet and I'd be a hero! 



Or something.


----------



## Biker (Apr 19, 2009)

Have to say that is correct.

750GB = 250GB platters

1TB = 333GB platters....


----------

